# sole inserts?



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

hi guys,

i've been a prep cook for about 3 months now and my feet are killing me. i'm already using dr. scholls inserts but, they don't seem to be doing much. i stand in place and chop, dice, blanch, peel, and pick for about 10 hours a day. at the end of the day, when i get home, i sit down and as soon as i get up out of my seat, there are these shooting pains that occur at my heels. like i stepped on needles or something. i was wondering what you guys do to alleviate the problem. let me know.


----------



## stan (Feb 28, 2007)

Get new shoes. I wear birkenstocks and even after a 14 hour day.. My feet don't get tired or anything. Oh it also takes a lot of getting use to.. So suck it up and live with it. Good luck!


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like your feet are falling asleep. Poor circulation.....Sometimes, but not always, people who are a little on the heavy side have problems with poor
circulation, especially when sitting after extended periods of time on thier feet. I suggest putting your feet up......Probably more to do with your knees than with your feet......good luck....my feet are a mess after 25 years of standing on tile and concrete.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmmm, what do your feet feel like first thing in the morning when you first get out of bed? If the pain starts there, I'd strongly suggest seeing a Podiatrist (foot specialist). Custom made orthotic inserts are expensive, but they work--very well. Like Stephen, after 20 odd years in the kitchen, my feet are a mess, and I've been wearing orthotics for about 10 years now.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I change shoes sometime during the shift, it seems to make a difference. Also the inserts with arch support seem to help and I put the heel gel insert on top of that.

My best pair of work shoes are a pair of german made walking shoes. Then I shop for very light type of sport/running shoe. Both of my ankles have steel pins and plates in them, so the cut at the top is very important to me.

Ironically, in the very rare occasions that I do not work for three-four days and am off my feet most of the time, (as in flying most of a day) the third day can be very painful. It's as if the nerves in my feet are starting to heel and can once again telegraph the real pain, they are no longer as numb. r

There is an advertisement for a "foot solutions" store, you walk on a computerized mat, and they build a shoe or insert for you. They are 200 miles from where I am, so haven't been there yet, but will on first trip to the big city. Has anyone tried that?

Also found this site the other day, but haven't investigated it. Insoles, gel insoles, orthotic insoles, footbeds, cold feet, shoe insole, feet insoles


----------



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

I use Birkenstock

Natürlich Footshop GmbH

You might want to translate page its in german.
This is their proffesional range with non slip sole.

ChefsWorld - Chefs Jobs, Catering Jobs, Recruitment & Employment resources for chefs


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

NowIamone, part of your post describes orthotics.

Orthotics are basically eyeglasses for your feet, they must be custom molded to work properly. Inspite of the electronic pressure pads that measures your feet and spits out instructions for making an orthotic insert, many licensed Podiatrists have gone back to the traditional method of making a plaster cast of your feet, and in turn make a orthotic insert from this.

Shoes are very important. They can't be to heavy or too dense (not absorbing impact, like leather soles) and must support the foot. Cheap shoes are cheap shoes, usually made with recycled materials and providing very little support for the foot.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

well, i am on the heavy set side for one. the thing is that my feet only hurt in the morning when i worked the day before. if i had 3 days off in a row, only on the morning of day 1 would my feet hurt when i get out of bed. days 2 and 3 would be fine. i'm thinking that it may just be my shoes. i wear some cheapy 20 dollar payless non-slips. i'll go hunting for a decent pair as soon as i can.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

defintly invest in some good shoes. you feet is no time to be cheap when you going to on them all day long.

The shoes I got in school arent bad but they dont fit right and if they werent required I would have changed them in a heart beat. 

I do have another pair of work shoes that have a nice gel insert in the heel where I usually have pain and when I wear them there is no pain. 

Im on the heavy side and youll eventually get used to it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Listen to me.  It sounds like classic plantar fasciitis, although a complete and accurate diagnosis cannot be made with the info you're giving.

This we know for sure. It hurts after you've been sitting and as soon as you get out of bed.

Does it stop hurting after you've stretched it for awhile? Do you feel stiff and tight in the achilles and calf area?

Next, can you recreate the pain by pressing on the heel where the pain occurs?

If yes, then you have plantar fasciitis. Good news is that this is very easily treated. First step is to get a pair of stiff inserts. Superfeet green inserts are the best. These restrict the constant stretching movement that's tearing apart your plantar fascia. Next is to massage and stretch, and buy something like this: Plantar FXT, Each :: Foot Health :: Heel Pain/Achilles :: Night Splints :: FootSmart to sleep in.

Of course don't take my word. I'm no doctor.  All tlhis is dependent on whether or not you truly have PF.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

For overall comfort and durability.....Clark's win my vote....not as good
as they used to be, but still a winner. Black leather lace ups....they also have
a pretty good arch support and are a little wider then most shoes....when working a whole lot, I usually blow out the heel first....it just collapses down into the sole of the shoe......switching shoes halfway through the day might help, but, I have never been able to do it. Good reason to drop a little wieght as well.....knees, back, hips, and feet are meant to support only so much......good luck!


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

well, like i said, the pain in the morning out of bed only occurs when i worked the night before. i CAN recreate the pain after work when i lie down on my bed and press the heel of my feet against the wall. no, there's not tightness in the calf or tendon area.

news on the update is that i went to the good feet store where they specialize in sole inserts. i went ahead and got a foot print taken and purchased a set of arch supports. they cost 190 bucks. ouch. but, if they'll take the pain away, i guess that pretty much makes it priceless. also, they're guaranteed for life so at least i know i won't have to buy another pair. i'll let you guys know how they work out.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I just watched a 30 minute info-mercial, inserts and shoes. Also positive testimonials from food service..........for whatever that's worth. 

suprosock.com


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Please do let us know. I have heard mixed things about them, and I for one would love to hear an unbiased report on them. PM me if necessary.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had 2 yrs with my Shoes for Crews steel-toed Defenders. I love them. My culinary school issued knock-offs wore down to nothing after a few hours behind the dish machine.

Maybe its because I am young and have yet to feel the true burn on one's body after dedicating an entire life to this industry, but my feet do not hurt whatsoever. The shoes were $50 and I already ordered a new set because my current set is ready to be retired.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got Doc Martens now, and they're pretty good, but expensive. I was looking for the best thing I could find as I have foot and knee pain that makes it so I can barely walk. I haven't really found anything great yet. I had a pair of Cross Trekkers that were probaly as good as anything and they were in the $25.00 price range. I couldn't find them anymore but got the original pair from Payless. Think I'll try the Crews shoes next. This is a very interesting thread. I hope a lot of people respond as I don't like living on pain killers just to work.


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jul 1, 2007)

well, after about 2 days of wearing the flex inserts from good feet, i can say that it doesn't really decrease the pain as it does disperse it. the "flex" are a set of arch supports that were recommended after taking my foot print and identifying "what kind of feet" i have. prior to the inserts, i had this sharp needle-like pain shooting underneath the heel of my feet after sitting down at home and standing up (this is usually following a 10-hour work day). the theory is that since your arches are being supported, less weight is left upon the balls and heel of one's feet. this seems to be working in the case of the inserts. the down side is that instead of a sharp pain at the heels and ball of my feet, it's transformed into a mildly dull pain throughout my entire foot. i don't regret getting them as to my reasoning that nothing can keep your feet from hurting if you stand in place for 10-12 hours a day (nothing short of being suspended in mid-air). so i guess i'm happy.


----------



## harryd56 (Jul 29, 2007)

After 30+ years on kitchen floors my feet finally reached the breaking point and I had to have the ligament in my left foot cut back in Feb 07 because of P.F. The doc told me that my right foot will probably go within a couple of years.
I still have pain but not to the point it was before, where I would go into the bathroom to keep my cooks from seeing me cry with pain, then splash cold water on my face. Where did the problem start? After looking back on my career and the kitchens? - no fatigue mats (good ones), military combat boots espicially the ones with metal plates in the bottom (Vietnam Era), Wal Mart $20 specials, not enough real exercise before or after work (only elbow exercise!!); it all adds up.
Now I think I found a good one - Shoes for Crews. I've bought 1 pair each - wing tips, clogs, and slip on's and they all feel good.
But, if you are experiencing pain this early in the game my friend see a couple of pod docs to check things out. NOTE: Could be your lower back also.


----------



## briangig (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to wear sneakers (new balance). They were ok, but then I switched to a pair of Red Wing steel toe boots and my feet are very happy, my ankles never hurt anymore...plus I know I would have broken at least a few bones when I dropped a full roll of mylar film right on my foot...steel toe saved me.


----------

